# meet



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

What about getting a meet sorted. I know its been talked about, but would ne1 really be seriously interested. maybe someone could do demonstrations etc and have a show & shine....

What do ya think. It wouldn't be too hard to get a good lockup for a day even if everyone chipped in a few quid towards it.:buffer: :buffer:
________
vapir air one


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

yea i would be up for it depending on the £ required, but the only problem is getting the money togeather from everyone


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Simple we find a place first get a price then we split the money equally among the core people when we have enough to cover costs we arrange a date.....

wadda ya think
________
Harley-Davidson Servi-Car


----------



## willjordan7 (Mar 31, 2006)

I'd be interested in going up if you'll have me.


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

@ ronnie - will yea im sure it wouldnt be a problem, but the question is now where and when, but we need to wait and see how many would be interested, but you could get a few prices in the mean time

@ will - the more the merrier


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Anybody interested post here and i'll get a few prices. there are lock ups in portadown on the brownstown road i'll see if i can get one...

What all will we need... electric....water....lights etc.
________
Kawasaki H2


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

Ok...i'm in!


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

Ronnie said:


> What all will we need... electric....water....lights etc.


thats about it


----------



## Moddie (May 27, 2006)

id be interested depending on the price and location of it. sounds like a good idea. is this a wintery idea or summer/spring?


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

id go for about the start of spring


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Im interested...id like to see a PC in action before I splash out on one myself

Clarke


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

spring would be better but even in the winter it could be a winter detail. there is a carwash within the compound so we could possibly hose down cars there wash outside the lockup and finish off inside.


----------



## Gaz VW (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm in for defs. Have been wanting something like this for quite some time now. Portadown would be extremely handy for me too!


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Well im about to order myself a PC but cleanyourcar.co.uk is out of stock until next week so hopefully when we have a meet i'll be able to use it half decently to show anyone it  Portadown area suits me fine 2.

Clarke


----------

